# Inhalt vom Iframe passt sich nicht an..



## seven-php (2. Februar 2004)

Hallo 
Also ich habe auf einer Site ein iFrame hinbekommen wo ich das Gaestebuch einbinde. Soweit funktioniert es eigentlich. Nur der Inhalt des iFrames passt sich erst an, wenn ich die ganze Site einbisschen groesser oder kleiner mache? Wie kann ich das aendern, dass sich die Site gleich beim aufrufen anpasst. Der Link zur Site ist

http://www.sani.morillo.ch/gb.php

der code fuer den iFrame sieht so aus 

<iframe id="il" src="http://www.morillo.ch/sanigb/index.php" width="100%" height="600" name="gb" frameborder="0">
</iframe>

Ich muss hier noch erwaehnen, dass ich ein blutiger anfaenger bin. Viele Sachen habe ich erst letzte Woche gelaernt. Vielen Dank fuer Eure hilfe.

gruss


----------



## patrickpaulsen (2. Februar 2004)

Ich verstehe leider nicht ganz, wo das Problem liegt.
Mal nicht so schreibfaul!

Bei mir sitzt die Seite von Anfang an super... ohne scrollen und co.


----------



## seven-php (3. Februar 2004)

ok. ich finde das gut, dass es bei dir richtig darstellt. Aber bei mir kommischerweise nicht. 
habe das nochmals angesehen. Bei mir IE 6.0 wird die Site
wie folgt dargestellt: Die rechte Navigation und obere Navigation werden richtig dargestellt. Im iFrame wird ja das Gaestebuch dargestellt, aber ein teil des Gaestebuches befindet sich nun hinter der NavigationRechts. Wenn ich die Groesse der ganzen Site etwas veraendere, dann passt sich das Gaestebuch an den Fram an und wird richtig dargestellt. Eben, leider erst, wenn ich die GANZE Site-Groesse etwas veraendere. 

Und noch was, habe mal die Site im Netscape 7.1 aufgemacht, siehe da, es funktioniert gar nichts. Die ganze Site wird total falsch dargestellt und das Layout gar nicht. Ist das normal, dass Netscape iFrame nicht unterstuetzt? Auch beiVersion 7.1? 
Wenn nicht, gibt es eine andere moeglichkeit?

Vielen DANK.


----------



## seven-php (3. Februar 2004)

*ERLEDIGT*

ok. Habe das nochmals durchgesehen. Die Site ist noch nicht komplett auf dem Server, darum sieht ihr es anders als ich. Auf jedenfall hat sich das vorerst mal erledigt. DANKE.... DANKE...


----------

